# Liszt's Beethoven symphony transcriptions



## Garlic

I've been eyeing Cyprien Katsaris' set of Liszt's piano transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies. It's got good reviews on Amazon, but I was wondering what the good people on here made of these transcriptions. They seem to be little heard. How successful are they, are some better than others?


----------



## Garlic

Oh I just noticed there was a thread a few months ago. Should have searched first, sorry.


----------



## EricABQ

I have the Katsaris set and listen to it quite often. I find the first movement of the 7th to be one of the most thrilling pieces of piano music I've ever heard.


----------



## JCarmel

I love Liszt's transcriptions. They are thrilling if heard played by a competent pianist...as I once did in a lunchtime concert in Leicester City's Museum & Art Gallery on the New Walk. The pianist was Leslie Howard.
I used to go up & down the New Walk every day...two each way, to & from home to school at Holy Cross Infant & Junior School.
I used to go home for dinner....have a quick meal & listen to Workers Playtime...then run helter-skelter back to hideous School. 
I once ran past George Cansdale, who I loved watching in 'Zoo Time' ...just as I was passing the Museum but called back to him 'Oh, Hello?!'...& quickly came to a halt. And good old George called 'And Hello to you, too'...it made my week.
In the museum was a very large stuffed male giraffe & I must admit to feeling a little 'overawed' to stand underneath it!


----------



## badRomance

You can hear him on youtube. Liszt's Beethoven transcriptions are very enjoyable. Glenn Gould also recorded some of them.


----------



## moody

I prefer Idil Biret's versions, but Katsaris is good.


----------



## KenOC

I enjoy the Katsaris performances and prefer them to Gould's (in the couple he recorded).


----------



## Mandryka

There are two of the Liszt/Beethoven that I really like - one is Gould playing the Pstoral Symphony. The other is Roger Woodward playing the Eroica. I've never enjoyed anything in the Katsaris set.


----------



## Itullian

I like Katsaris as well.


----------



## Ukko

I particularly like Biret's #4. Liszt did a great job, and so does she.


----------



## hreichgott

Both Liszt and Beethoven make excellent use of piano, but Liszt uses the piano _in the same way that Beethoven uses the symphony orchestra. _Those transcriptions are a match made in heaven.


----------



## KenOC

I understand that Liszt labored over the transcriptions for several years. They were mainly a labor of love. Many thanks Franz! Or Ferenc! Or...


----------



## Guest

I'm going to check out these symphony transcriptions. Are any other Liszt transcriptions highly regarded?


----------



## Ukko

During his concertizing period he created some things that could be called transcriptions if you use the term loosely enough. The one on Bellini's "Norma" is quite effective as 'program' music.

Closer to the Beethoven standard is his transcription of the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## EricABQ

Here's Katsaris's version of the 7th. On a short list of my very favorite things to listen to.


----------

